# What are the reasons you can't have IUI?



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

I was diagnosed years ago with severe endo, and at my last lap in Nov 05, was told it had nearly all gone and that hopefully both tubes were clear, I ovulate regularly, my partner has a normal sperm count but low motility.

I had IUI with a previous partner, which highlighted the fact his sperm was totally c**p (he drank too much) and i was wondereing why I have never been offered IUI with my new partner?

Any ideas?

Julia


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Julia

There are many reasons that might explain why you are unable to have IUI, however from your post it's not altogether clear why this is not an option for you.  I suggest that you raise it with your consultant the next time you have an appointment and seek clarification.  Many clinics advise starting with IUI as it is less invasive etc and provides a good opportunity to see how you will respond to a stimulated cycle.  

Please bear in mind that IUI success rates are lower and it it may be that your consultant believes other tx may give you a better result from the off.  Definitley worth asking however as I'm a big believer in keeping things as 'natural' as possible and IUI is a good place to start.

All the very best for your journey and   too.

Holly C xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI Holly 

Thanks for your message, I did mention it to the consultant today and she said as DH had variable sperm test results it wasnt an option, I suppose my age is another thing to consider.  We have decided to have another attempt at icsi, so fingers crossed. 

I have read your history and sorry your icsi attempt ended up as an ectopic, what are your plans now?

Julia x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Julia

I'm pleased your consultant clarified things for you and it sounds as if you are happy with the plan.

It's early days for us but will be making an appointment at a new clinic in NZ asap.  Unfortunately I don't have much time as it appears I may be heading towards premature ovarian failure, which is a right nuisance on top of everything else to say the least.  

We just have to hold on to hope that we'll all get there one or the other.

Good luck with tx!!

Holly  xxx


----------

